# Linksys WAG354G wireless connection problem!



## mr-incognito (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, Im using the Linksys WAG354G V2 its been working fine for a year now. My computer is wired to it (on Ethernet with the WAG354G) but the wrest of the network computers are connected wirelessly. a couple of weeks ago our internet provider changed their Encapsulation from PPPoA to PPPoE. I dont know what happen, the connection to my computer(the wired one) is ok. but eversince that day the wireless connection to all the other computers started to get dropped, & it seems that the device is failing to assign IP addresses to the non of the computers!. I also noticed that even though the DHCP is enabled, when I go to check the status of the local network from the setup, the button that says "DHCP clients table" is disabled! (although it was working fine before the change from PPPoA to PPPoE) ! I tried everything but the only thing that seemed to work at the end was changing the WPA Pre-Shared Key! but this also did not solve the problem because after a day or so the same problem appears again & I have to change the key again & again this is not going to work. What do I do? (P.S btw I got 2 units of the same device for back up & both have the same problem) Thank you.

P.S. I posted this problem on Linksys official support forum but I received no response!!! what a great company!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mr-incognito (Nov 6, 2007)

as I said, Im using a Linksys WAG354G V2 & its a ADSL modem router, & a wireless access point. & as I also mentioned, my computer is connected with wire & other computers in the networ (about another 8) are connected wireless with a WPA Pre-Shared Key. my pc is a P4 wit a xp sp2 & so are all of the network computers (except for some laptops).

the problem is exactly as I mentioned in mu 1st post. & now since then I've made some changes. I disabled the units DHCP, gave statick IP's to every pc. this way, the computers get connected easily. & theres no newd for acquiring automatic IP addresses instead acquires its own address & log with it. I thot that was it. but 2 days later. the problem appears again. wireless connection lost in all pc's, I repair it, it connects but soon as I try to do anything it drops again !!!! the only solution is still changing the WPA Pre-Shared Key again !! but its only good for no more than 2days!

Here is the ipgonfig/all print from my computer as a start for a netowrk view (but it never had any problems at all).

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\KAYZ>cd\

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : taric
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-65-F0-C0

Ethernet adapter Savanna:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet A
dapter (rev.C) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-3D-DF-90-73
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.76
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20f:3dff:fedf:9073%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.0.138.13
212.0.138.12
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-4C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.76%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All of the machines lose the wireless connection, and if you reconfigure the WPA encryption, it's back, right? That sounds like the wireless router is taking a dump.


----------



## mr-incognito (Nov 6, 2007)

so what do I do ??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Replace the router.


----------



## mr-incognito (Nov 6, 2007)

But I have 2 of this same unit! both of them work fine when the Encryption is PPPoA (except for the internet because its already changed to PPPoE).
it must be some sort of software of firmware problem!
is there anything els you can help me with ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

PPPoA is not a type of encryption.

PPPoA - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol_over_ATM

PPPoE - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol_over_Ethernet


----------

